# I've got a new horse ...



## Fluffypiglet (17 October 2016)

And therefore I'm buying him things.  That don't fit.  For starters we have the following:

5.75" neue schule loose ring tranz angled lozenge.  Yes that .25" smaller that he needed does make all the difference. In excellent condition. Cost £67.50. 
17" VSD wintec saddle - this fitted the horse, just didn't fit me - at all.  Medium gullet currently fitted although of course this is changeable.  In very good condition - cost me £320 only 5 weeks ago.  Please make me an offer - I know second hand Wintec's don't go for much money so not expecting a huge amount for it but it's useless to me.

I also have a lovely Bucas Optima Shaped Girth » Black » 125cm. New horse is shaped like a greyhound so was recommended to get a shaped girth. He loves this - but it's too short for him so used a handful of times (with the Wintec) but won't reach the straps on the new saddle.  Cost £52 new.

Will consider any offers on the above. We're in the Horsham/ Billingshurst area and happy to deliver or meet somewhere if not too far away.


----------

